# Time magazine game



## Funtastic curves

Let's play a game! Post the cover of Time Magazine from the year, week and month you were born. 

I'll start......... week of September 4, 1972


----------



## landshark

May 19, 1980. Star Wars. And notice the corner headline? The more things change the more they remain the same!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Kind of makes me feel like a dick for always having pie and ice cream that day.


----------



## landshark

I guess nobody else wants to reveal their age?


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> I guess nobody else wants to reveal their age?


I guess not


----------



## LifelongFA

June 6, 1969

Moon landing had not yet occurred.....


----------



## nitewriter

I can't find a cover of Time Magazine yet......I was born before the printing press was invented.


----------



## swamptoad

Close enough ....mine was Jan 8th 1978
But this one was Jan 9th 1978


----------

